
Surviving the Net - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/21/surviving-the-net/
======
jotto
another incomprehensible blog post by steve gillmor. if you could write a 1
line summary of this post, what would it be?

~~~
izaidi
"I'm really, really insecure about my intellect."

